
Ask HN: What data format does this look like? - ciderpunx
Trying to figure out my local bus company&#x27;s ticketing system.<p>Here&#x27;s one of the fields on it, anyone know what it might be?<p>P08pxI+q7abfvq3LIwspLRy&#x2F;EWQ=
======
niftich
It looks like a base64-encoded 20-byte value, which decodes to:

3f 4f 29 c4 8f aa ed a6 df be ad cb 23 0b 29 2d 1c bf 11 64

The length of a SHA-1 digest is 160 bits = 20 bytes. This does not _at all_
conclusively mean this value may be a SHA-1 digest, but 160 bits is not a
length of value that's customarily used for random nonces, random identifiers,
and the like. I recommend you suppose it's a SHA-1 digest and work from there.

------
Communitivity
This is some binary Base64 encoded, would be my guess. This is because of the
combination of characters and the = at the end.

------
smotts
That looks like the text left behind when I got hacked.

